# Hello folks



## seca2man (Aug 18, 2006)

Howdy folks. I've surfed this board before as a guest. Former Parker Kenpo student in the college days.  Looking to get back into training again. Any good Kenpo schools in the Sonoma County area?


----------



## MJS (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 19, 2006)

seca2man said:
			
		

> Howdy folks. I've surfed this board before as a guest. Former Parker Kenpo student in the college days. Looking to get back into training again. Any good Kenpo schools in the Sonoma County area?


 
Welcome to Martial Talk. I'm from Sacramento, myself. Don't know any kenpo schools in Sonoma County, but I'm sure there must be at least one or two. Good luck in your search.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy podting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Aug 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:
Nice to have another Kenpo person among us.  You might also want to check out one of MT sister sites, www.kenpotalk.com


----------



## Kacey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I'm no where near California, so I can't help - good luck finding a school!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I can't help you with the Sonomoa search, but I bet someone here can.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome
What style are you looking for thes days? Are you wanting to go back to your old system or try a new one?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## seca2man (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I guess I'm looking for another EPAK kenpo school or something similar. I spent 5 years in the EPAK system and I was form trained all the way up to Long 6, so I kinda miss the movement aspect.  A hybrid school would be fine too.


----------



## stabpunch (Aug 20, 2006)

seca2man said:
			
		

> Howdy folks. I've surfed this board before as a guest. Former Parker Kenpo student in the college days. Looking to get back into training again. Any good Kenpo schools in the Sonoma County area?


 
Welcome seca2man.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome!

Not sure about the sonama area for Kenpo schools, but there are some in the bay area!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome my man.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------

